# Catatonk Shay on eBay



## mack505 (Jan 2, 2008)

I just put my Catatonk 14T Shay up on eBay - 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...0424142788


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Ah, that's too bad, those are little jewels. Too bad I don't have dough for one.


----------



## mack505 (Jan 2, 2008)

She is a great engine, but it's time to thin the herd a bit. I'm sure she'll find a good home.


----------



## jlinde (Jan 2, 2008)

BTW, great job on the description of the engine. Wish more people would take the time to describe their offerings in detail and with the necessary caveats.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

I thought Mike Chaney built these.


----------



## mack505 (Jan 2, 2008)

Mike Chaney built the 24T, the Heisler, and the Climax. The 14T was the first Catatonk offering and was done by Argyle.


----------



## mack505 (Jan 2, 2008)

You have to love eBay, BTW. Within an hour of posting, someone emailed me 'offering' to pay the full Buy-it-Now price, if they could do it in installments.

The email was in ALL CAPS, with mis-spelled words and no punctuation. I checked the alleged buyer's feedback, and it was all positive but centered exclusively around inexpensive 45 RPM records. Mostly Elvis.

When I said no, the person emailed me back 4 times in the next hour, first explaining that they were not a bad risk, then saying to never mind because they had 'just bought one from someone else.'

Uh-huh. Good luck with that, then.

It's not just Buyer Beware out there, folks.


----------



## Bill4373 (Jan 3, 2008)

yeah right, those Catatonk Shays (both sizes), Climaxs, and Heislers are being offered for sale 24/7/365......

buyer or seller beware...... 

DH would be a good place to sell it..

.


----------



## mack505 (Jan 2, 2008)

I wish they were. I'd own a Heisler.

No one lets them go, though.


----------



## Tenn Steam (Jan 3, 2008)

Just send it to me and I'll have the unfortunate widow of Nambeesee's finance minister send you a check for $100,000.00 and you can then send me a check for the refund of any overpayment. 
This is certainly a better offer than your last one. 
Seriously, good luck with the sale. 
Bob


----------



## msimpson (Jan 5, 2009)

Hi James, 

Wonderful engine. I hope you find a good home for it. 

When I read how some engines have passed through a number of loving hands (like some on Sidestreet Bannerworks and some from Lynn Gaston and Ted Sharpe that recently changed hands on Sierra Valley) I see an important part of the hobby. We builders, buyers, and players are participants, but so are the engines themselves. 

Good luck, Mike


----------

